# Fishing license suggestion?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Fly vest, ice fishing gear, boating gear, shore fishing, float tube, where's your license? If your like me your license is always in another bag of gear. Why doesn't the DWR let you have access to or allow you to pay for more copies of your license within reasonable measures (Not $5 per copy.) Or why not laminate a wallet size license like a drivers license so it's conveneint to keep with you at all times? Sure you can keep the one with you at all times but paper just seems to fall apart quickly. What's everyones thoughts on this? Am I the only one fishing without a license in possession on a regular basis?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I understand your concerns but I don't see any changes in the future.

The license is made of a special paper that doesn't fall apart under normal wear.
If you were to have several copies, other people could use them and not but a license. 
I know that you would not do that but there are people that would.

I simply keep both my fishing license and second pole license in my wallet.
They do fine there for the one year that they are valid.

If you were to get a laminated fishing license, you would probably have to go to select places to obtain one. The DWR couldn't afford to place laminating machines in every place that Utah licenses are sold.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I carried everything in my wallet. By everything I mean:
My combination license (including a duck stamp)
My two pole permit
My Wyoming reciprocal stamp
My Wyoming AIS sticker receipt
My wife's fishing license and
My wife's Wyoming reciprocal stamp
My archery deer license (8/12 to 12/12); and
My antlerless elk tag (10/12 to 12/12 when it was filled).

I fold everything in thirds so it all fits in my wallet. Since my wife doesn't go without me, and I'm never far from her, we always have everything all the time. None of my licenses wear out in a year.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm like Dodger. All licenses folded and tucked away in a compartment in my wallet. I never go anywhere except swimming without my wallet. The licenses never wear out.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

No your not the only one who has problems with this. I experience the same thing with my hunting license as well. Just throwing this out; what if the DWR allowed electronic licenses a.k.a on your smartphone? I'm not saying everybody would do that, and not everybody has a smartphone. Lets throw some pro's and con's out there about this.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

I personally would like to see a card like a drivers license and the CO's to have a handheld reader. I buy a license, they send me a card like the dmv does. I buy a 2 pole permit, it comes up on the scanner, I draw a deer tag, same thing. You pay for a new one if you lose it. Oh and a picture would be ok also.

Co swipes my card, sees I am legal and is along there way!! I know this won't happen anytime soon, but this would ultimately save them money, they won't have to send out 4 or 5 new licenses every year.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had my license checked by a CO where I was on the far side of the river. He used binoculars to look at my license. I have been checked by a CO that was on a kayack. In these cases using a scanner would not work


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Funny! I was told to paddle back in on my pontoon at the knolls, I politely told him to pound sand and he could walk out or wait for me. It was only three feet deep. He decided to go check someone else. It may not work in instances like that, but in the long run it would save money, and in most cases, be a convenience for both us and the CO. Nothing is going to be perfect.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It would be interesting to see a smart phone taped to a deer or elk antler as you were packing one out. :mrgreen:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't carry a wallet anymore. They are too bulky or I'de throw it in there. I have a money clip with minimal cash, credit card, driver license, and concealed permits. It's light and easy.



wshiwsfshn said:


> I personally would like to see a card like a drivers license and the CO's to have a handheld reader. I buy a license, they send me a card like the dmv does. I buy a 2 pole permit, it comes up on the scanner, I draw a deer tag, same thing. You pay for a new one if you lose it. Oh and a picture would be ok also.Co swipes my card, sees I am legal and is along there way!! I know this won't happen anytime soon, but this would ultimately save them money, they won't have to send out 4 or 5 new licenses every year.


I like this idea. If their readers or computers didn't get service it would save it in the system until they get service. They pull it up once they get service, if your not valid---ticket!



Grandpa D said:


> The license is made of a special paper that doesn't fall apart under normal wear.If you were to have several copies, other people could use them and not but a license. I know that you would not do that but there are people that would.


YOu can go buy a duplicate copys anyways I think they're $5 or more which is ridiculous if your intended purpose is the same reasoning as mine. I can see people doing that GrandpaD you have a valid point, so lets add a picture to the license and while we're going to do that lets just make it a hard copy license. I'de rather spend a few more bucks and have something that takes up less room and is more durable?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

And while we're on the subject.... If that piece of paper is $5 which is the price for a duplicate copy if you lose your paper. That means when you buy a license each year your paying $5 for that piece of paper? That makes me like wshiwsfshn's idea even more. Pay a one time extra charge for a drivers license style license the first time and that will save you $5 each year on a fishing license since you don't have to pay for that stupid special paper???

I'm just saying if they made it so you could have more copies of your license at your leisure to accomadate different bags of gear that would be nice. There could even be a little bit more profit for the DWR by doing so?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lets just go back to the old days when you had to wear it. You put it in the plastic waterproof envelope that the division provided and pin it on while you are fishing or hunting. Problem solved.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Aren't the lifetime license's laminated and small? Is that all they need for proof a fishing license? Could that style be an option instead? The licenses are just so bulky... mine, 2nd pole permit, wife's, her 2nd pole permit, son's, his 2nd pole. While some of you may have adjusted to sitting on a phonebook in your back pocket, I don't care to get use to that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The lifetime license is plastic and the size of a credit card and is for fishing and small game, but if you purchase any other license it is the same size as everyones else along with the deer license.

Perhaps Utah should set us something similar to what Colorado does. All licenses are a plastic laminated paper and you get a new one printed out when ever you purchase one with all your previous information, all the stamps that are required except for the waterfowl stamp is printed on the license. If you have a deer tag all your fishing information is printed on the same license but includes the deer tag, same with the elk tag. They do at times turn into a license that is a foot long but can be folded up to you to carry but you only need to carry the one that has the appropriate tag for what ever you are doing, be it fishing, or hunting.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

I have thought about this issue a bit. When I drive I can't stand sitting on my wallet, so I pull it out and put it in the center console. My wife has occasionally ribbed me about having a Costanza wallet. The problem is with the thick wad of papers that are hers and my sportsman related licenses. Like americanforkdude I am regularly switching up the type of fishing/hunting I do so I have chosen to keep them in my wallet. 

I like the idea of having an identification card, or heck, even my drivers license that could tie back into the DWR system. What if when we bought a license we put our information, such as drivers license number, into the system and if a license check needed to be done, the CO could look at my drivers license and call in the DL number or look it up on the system in his car if he has service.

It seems like with paper licenses they are using dated technology. If it truly was a system where it linked to my DL #, theoretically I could hop online the day before my combination license expired and pay the fee and that would be the end of it. Then a week or so before my license expires the DWR could send me an email informing me that my time has come to re-up and all would be well. No going to the local Cal Ranch/Sportsmans/Wal Mart and waiting in line or purchasing the license online and waiting days for it to be mailed out.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the day will come, (and hopefully soon), when your mussel compliance certification, your license, your second pole permit, your boat registration, etc will be either embedded in a chip in a license, or viewed as a pdf on a smartphone, iPod, etc. We can help that happen by letting the DWR know that we are using electronic media for things like proclamations, applications, surveys, etc.

I think they could set up an automatic payment in advance. Yearly deduction from a credit card unless you had opted out.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

fyi..they have the technology in place already as long as they have phone service I assume. I was at scofield in my tent this year and my car was parked just up above me. I hear someone coming down to me and says "hello"..."Michael" I unzip my tent and look out to see who called me by name and it was a friendly CO. I was stunned for a second like.."only my mother calls me that" since I don't go by my first name and I went to pull my license out and he says to me "oh don't worry about it. I already looked you up and you are current" I was like huh? He looked up all my info from my license plate on my car. They have access to all my licenses, drivers, car registration, and yes fishing license. I had a pleasant conversation with him and he went his way. I never showed him my license or 2nd pole permit as he already knew my expiration date. Now I get that this won't work all the time yet because people ride with their friends, may be my wife's car, etc, but just so you know, they have access to all your info located on state files. Doesn't bother me but it would be nice if they could just walk up with their "scanner" device, scan my license and then on to the next guy. Could be a simple small business card. If they were out on the ice they could scan many people and store that until they get back to their truck and within phone service. Which they then could check all legals and illegals and send tickets in the mail to violators. Many variations of this could take place but the technology is there.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> And while we're on the subject.... If that piece of paper is $5 which is the price for a duplicate copy if you lose your paper. That means when you buy a license each year your paying $5 for that piece of paper? That makes me like wshiwsfshn's idea even more. Pay a one time extra charge for a drivers license style license the first time and that will save you $5 each year on a fishing license since you don't have to pay for that stupid special paper???
> 
> I'm just saying if they made it so you could have more copies of your license at your leisure to accomadate different bags of gear that would be nice. There could even be a little bit more profit for the DWR by doing so?


The paper isn't worth $5. You pay $5 for a duplicate license. The paper is certainly more expensive than your basic copy paper. But you're paying to have a DWR employee do whatever it takes to look up your records, print your new license, take your money, make change if necessary, make sure you sign your new license, etc.... and at least some of that $5 is to make it somewhat painful, so you don't want to go back and do it every week or every month.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> americanforkdude said:
> 
> 
> > And while we're on the subject.... If that piece of paper is $5 which is the price for a duplicate copy if you lose your paper. That means when you buy a license each year your paying $5 for that piece of paper? That makes me like wshiwsfshn's idea even more. Pay a one time extra charge for a drivers license style license the first time and that will save you $5 each year on a fishing license since you don't have to pay for that stupid special paper???
> ...


+1


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

americanforkdude said:


> Fly vest, ice fishing gear, boating gear, shore fishing, float tube, where's your license? If your like me your license is always in another bag of gear. Why doesn't the DWR let you have access to or allow you to pay for more copies of your license within reasonable measures (Not $5 per copy.) Or why not laminate a wallet size license like a drivers license so it's conveneint to keep with you at all times? Sure you can keep the one with you at all times but paper just seems to fall apart quickly. What's everyones thoughts on this? Am I the only one fishing without a license in possession on a regular basis?


Why not just put it in your waller, I see it no different than your driver's licence. You change pants but always have to put your driver's licence in your new pants.
I keep every tag and licence I get in my wallet cause I know I'd forget it!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry, didn't see you already said you use a money clip, in that case just wait a year or 2 and we won't have any money and so you will have plenty of room in that money clip!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty easy for me.. It is either in the float tube or the ice sled in the plastic holder they give you when you buy one. Only when I go fly fishing on the river do I forget it. With the exception of YNP I have never been asked for my license while fly fishing. I even make an effort to go up and start a conversation with C.O.'s when I see them.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Dodger said:


> I carried everything in my wallet. By everything I mean:
> My combination license (including a duck stamp)
> My two pole permit
> My Wyoming reciprocal stamp
> ...


Your wallet sounds like this pic............








Wallets are a great way for me to lose everything all at once. I personally wish it was like the drivers licence. If you don;t have it on you (which can still get you a ticket but most of the time it doesn;t) they can just look you up. Lets go digital!

I carry mine around in my pockets, my twin like to carry his in his tackle box.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

So lets say they go to the DL or a form of. Where does the duck stamp go? Although I agree paper is a little dated and there maybe better ways I think I would rather just carry the paper for now. I don't have too much of an issue since none of my season overlap each other. Till next time.


----------

